# AKC National Agility Championships in Lexington, VA on April 1-3



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And only EIGHT GSD's entered to be in the AKC National Agility Championships in Lexington, VA on April 1-3! YOU ALL BETTER SHOW UP TO CHEER US ON!!! 

And also better get training so you'll be showing up with a dog in the next few years!

GEEZ, there are 62 Golden Retrievers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wild:

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/national_agility_championship/2011/misc_stats.pdf


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck!!!!

That is an insane amount of goldens! BC's would not surprise me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sagelfn said:


> Good luck!!!!
> 
> That is an insane amount of goldens! *BC's would not surprise me*.


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Are both of your dogs competing?

I did not know Shetland Sheepdogs were popular in the sport, almost as many of them as BCs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Shelties are really great, that herding thing!

Glory hasn't even got to a trial yet, 2 yrs old in March.... But Bretta will be there!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Woot, woot! Go Bretta! Am sure you guys will show everyone just how awesome sheps are! :thumbup:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hammer: Duh! Had a brain fart.

I was watching some of your Bretta videos a few weeks ago, she looks awesome! You guys will do great!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sagelfn said:


> :hammer: Duh! Had a brain fart.
> 
> I was watching some of your Bretta videos a few weeks ago, she looks awesome! You guys will do great!


Thanks, getting nervous. Neither of us is in great physical shape with the whole snow/ice/WINTER thing....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thanks, getting nervous. Neither of us is in great physical shape with the whole snow/ice/WINTER thing....


 
Awwww, YOU GUYS WILL ROCK !!!!!!   Go KICK some BUTT..................   

BTW, Just sent my entry in for the AKC show in Mar. ALL Std. 24"............... Don't be expecting us at any Nationals though..... :wild:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> BTW, Just sent my entry in for the AKC show in Mar. ALL Std. 24"............... Don't be expecting us at any Nationals though..... :wild:


I absolutely do! Plenty of time with them all bouncing all over the USA! :wub:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's awesome! Way to go!  I am sure Bretta will do fantastic! 
If you look on the AKC website, where it talks about agility and I think the FAQ section it said what breeds can be used or something like that. Shelties and Goldens were listed as one of the most popular. I read this like yesterday. Here it is. 
American Kennel Club - Frequently Asked Agility Questions
The best of luck to anyone competing I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun. Is it indoor or outdoor?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> The best of luck to anyone competing I'm sure it's going to be a lot of fun. *Is it indoor or outdoor?*


American Kennel Club - 2011 AKC National Agility Championship It's at a huge horse place in Lexington, VA.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks like a really nice place! Is Bretta jumping at the 24 inch height? 
I looked at the schedule though and I noticed it said the walk and run stuff..what exactly is that referring to? 
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/national_agility_championship/2011/ring_scheduling.pdf


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I noticed one breed has 222. That's insane! Good luck, I would love to do agility, maybe someday.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> It looks like a really nice place! Is Bretta jumping at the 24 inch height?
> I looked at the schedule though and I noticed it said the walk and run stuff..what exactly is that referring to?
> http://www.akc.org/pdfs/national_agility_championship/2011/ring_scheduling.pdf


Yes, I run Bretta in the 24" class.

The _WALK_ thing is the when all the handlers (no dogs) get to walk around the course/equipment for the first and only time. Trying to figure out the course, what comes next, and the strategy. We have NO IDEA the order of equipment/course until that morning when we may see the course map, then we handlers only walk the course for a brief time, then all have to clear the course and the _RUN_ part starts.

When the starting time for the RUNS occurs that means the first dog/handler on the line and the event starts!


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, that's what I thought the walk through was but I wasn't sure what the run through meant. Thanks!  
GroveBeauty: Your dogs are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

No pressure but this is happening 

THIS WEEKEND!!!! ack! :wild:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good luck to you!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good Luck! You guys will do great!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck this weekend! I really wanted to come down and watch, but I just don't think I can make it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Good Luck !!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> No pressure but this is happening
> 
> THIS WEEKEND!!!! ack! :wild:


GO GET'EM GF !!!!!  LOL Best of luck to you both, really do I need to say that ! You will so rock.............

I get nervous doing reg agility let alone something like this !


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Do great!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Via another board, heard MRL & Bretta had a great run !!!! WOOHOO.............. :groovy::groovy:


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

I got to meet Our Moderator at the trials today, but didn't see Bretta go. *sadface* Some fun moments, lots of lovely dogs. Glad I was able to go. I hope they come back to Lexington again soon--I'm going to make a point to see more of it!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We had 2 good runs and a TRAIN WRECK on the last run cause I ran it REALLY carefully to keep the bars up. Meaning I was slow and late with the handling messing poor Bretta all up! Great fun though! 

Nice to meet Mirlacca but where was everyone else ????


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-2011-akc-agility-nationals-lexington-va.html

Video to come!

Rough cut of my runs and a few others (including Gordon and Blitza who were just within a hair of making the finals!).

http://www.youtube.com/user/Maggieroselee?feature=mhum they are on my youtube


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Totally AWESOME !!!! That 14 yr old brought tears to my eyes........ wowsa !

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------

